# Crying out at night?



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

So... new dilemma. LOL Laurel, my 6yo doe has a FUN new habit.  Night before last, I was woken up at 11pm by her bleating (that's what it's called, right? The noise they make?). I got them in July and so far, after milking in the evening, they've been quiet as can be. They've gone through a heat or two these past couple months... and never gotten overly noisy - especially at night. But night before last, it started at 11pm and continued until at least 3am!!! I had gone out with a lil extra hay at 11pm (not wanting to encourage it, but figuring maybe I'd underfed earlier in the day). I searched for critters, etc in the yard and found nothing. They didn't seem scared. Laurel did seem quite interested in the back gate, and her bleating was directed mostly toward that area - but not like she was afraid... more like she wanted to go out there. 

Yesterday we took them for a walk to eat blackberries. She wanted almost nothing to do with it. Instead she was intent on going "into town" - in the same direction as her bleating was aimed the previous night. 

Last night she was at it again. Around 11pm it woke me up, but luckily it only continued a short while (unless I just fell asleep and slept through the rest). 

A neighbor said that someone a few blocks down has sheep. I didn't know this, but I'm wondering if maybe she brought a ram in and Laurel can smell him? Would a goat react to a ram?? I'm not seeing major heat signs from her other than the nighttime calling out. But I'm figuring that MUST be it, right??? Any ideas would be helpful. She's no more vocal than usual during the day, and again, it is not a "fear" thing. And she doesn't seem to be uncomfortable in any way. In any case... she needs to STOP! My neighbors are gonna run me outta town!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you just completely lock them up in their barn/shed? If they aren't pregnant then it may be heat. I would lock them up and then ignore it so as not to encourage the habit.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Currently I can't... but I could create a door if needed. Only thing is, their shelter is only about 5'x5', for the two Nigerian does. They don't use it unless it's raining. The other shelter is a little bigger, but isn't fully enclosed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would definitely need something that they be comfortable in and have hay and water for them. Then I would just ignore her and see what happens.


----------

